# Follow the leader...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wouldn't it be nice if all of our critters were so accommodating?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's a lot of critters though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, yeah. That makes it even more impressive that they haven't broken ranks.


----------

